# JAE- Logging on problems...



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Whats been going on, I keep coming back to the forum and I'm logged out!

Logged in and I'm logged on as MAYUR! Logged out and in again and its ok now!

Jae, is this a bug, virus, hack??????


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=37268


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

No probs here - I've been logged in for past 2 days


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Must be just me then.

Best wishes,

Wak.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

A couple of times recently, I haven't been able to log in at all.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I got a patch of 'server error - unable to connect to fastcgi server' issues today when posting / browsing today, by a couple of F5s seemed to clear them?

Haven't logged on as anyone else yet, and also haven't noticed any posts that aren't really me


----------

